# sr20 nitrous



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

what size nitrous shot is good for a stock sr20? i read that most people run a 75 wet shot . does anyone use more on a consistant basis?


----------



## pddvl1 (Mar 4, 2004)

I run 75 wet from zex, with 100 octane and 91 mix with full timing, 11.0:1 motor with jim wolf cams and ecu. it runs fine and pulls on stock evos so much more is not necessary trans wont hold up to much more and then detonation could be a problem without retard box for ignition . Of course better check fuel pressure or use wideband to check afr, also you could go higher with jetting to 100-150 hp jets but make sure fuel system is up to the task , ie walboro 255 fuel pump. fuel relay upgrade, then let it rip and let me know if it blows up.


----------

